# Choctawhatchee River 4-1



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

Went and fished the river this morning for a couple hours. The bass bite was good, caught a limit of keepers and 6-7 short ones and one flounder. Everything was caught on crawdad color culprit worm.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish. caught my biggest river bass to date on a crawdad culprit.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice catch man, that crawdad culprit is a favorate of mine as well!


----------

